# Cruise control issue



## Goat Head (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi I am a new member. I have a 2005 GTO with a litlle over 30k on it. I am having a problem with the cruise control disabling itself. sometimes it works fine with no issues. other times it works for a while then shuts its self off and says cruise disabled and wont turn on again. This last time it wouldn't turn on at all. I'm thinking its the switch but I dont want to condemn it before I know. Has anyone on here had any problems with there cruise control. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## derektodd229 (Jul 16, 2012)

my cruise control doesn't work at all. and I know this is going to sound weird, but my keyless entry only works at night..


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Scan it for codes. I think a bad wheel sensor will cause the problem.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

OP... are you by chance using the brakes or shifting when the cruise control turns off?

Ala is right, a bay sensor can cause things like cruise/traction/ABS to disable.

Def scan for codes.


----------

